# Two mice



## AABCDP (Oct 6, 2014)

Hello  I have two female mice at the moment, Dark Chocolate, a black tan with a poor tan, and Gold Nugget, a yellow colored mouse with black eyes and a few white markings. I got them both at a pet store. If you know what color Nugget is, please tell me.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The yellow mousie could be red (black eyed fawn) or recessive yellow, or undermarked brindled.

The other one doesn't look at all like chocolate to me. It looks like a black tan. (black on top with an orange belly)

(Oops, just reread; you named it Dark Chocolate but didn't claim chocolate as its color  )


----------

